# Fluffed up



## Torsion (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello, 

My new and first tiel, Gideon, is a 3 months old baby and I've had him for a week. My concern is that he is fluffed up most of the time. He doesn't look like a normal tiel! However, he shows no other reason to think he is ill: he is very active, vocal, on my shoulders all the time, climbing around, preening, eating plenty, sleeping through the night, has normal stool, clear eyes and nose. He has sneezed, but not excessively. I sneezed just as often.

He will smooth out when he sees something startling, and it's not at max fluffiness all the time, but otherwise he has a fluffy appearance. 

Is he still acclimating to his new home? Is he getting ready to molt?

Is he cold? It's starting to be colder where I live but the apartment seems warm to me, but that might feel different to him.

Mostly I want to know if I need to take him to a vet.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's likely that your house is colder than the place where he used to live. If that's the case he'll grow in some thicker down feathers to keep himself warm. You don't describe any obvious signs of illness, but if you're really worried about it you could schedule a well-bird visit with the vet so you can get some reassurance.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you got a pic. He might be cold or when they relax and have a nap i find they get a bit fluffy, here is pics what i mean 













If you are really worried i would take him to the vet


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a new baby tiel and he spent the first week fluffed up and not doing much. He is fine now at 2 weeks. They take a while to settle in.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it could be also possible that hes a loose feathered bird. they look fluffed up all the time meanwhile its normal. dallys one of them. i thought she was ill when i first got her.
heres dally to show her fluffiness.


----------

